# Best omelet!



## Constance (Jun 20, 2009)

We had some of my baked crab dip Thursday evening, and there was just a little left. Kim was trying to decide what to fix for supper, and I suggested he make omelets and use the crab dip as a filling. It made a delicious omelet! Now I'm thinking that leftover spinach and artichoke dip would also make a great filling, and wondering what other leftovers might work.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2009)

OH MY!!!!  That sounds wonderful.  If you make crepes at all I think your ingredients sound good in those too!  My mother made the most amazing crepes...me, I'm too scared to try.


----------



## Alix (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh come on kitchenelf, they are EASY! If you can make pancakes you can make crepes. Just stop thinking of them as "baking" and you will be fine. 

Constance, wow that sounds wonderful! I bet a cheesy salsa dip leftover would make pretty fine omelet too!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2009)

Who said I made pancakes?   

I LOVE salsa in my omelets Alix!!!


----------



## Alix (Jun 20, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Who said I made pancakes?



Okay...how about soft taco shells or tortillas then smartypants?


----------



## Constance (Jun 20, 2009)

Crepes are easy to make, and this would be a great filling for them. Flour tortillas are an excellent idea as well, Alix.
In fact, it would even be good spread on bread and toasted like a grilled cheese sammy.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 30, 2009)

Constance said:


> We had some of my baked crab dip Thursday evening, and there was just a little left. Kim was trying to decide what to fix for supper, and I suggested he make omelets and use the crab dip as a filling. It made a delicious omelet! Now I'm thinking that leftover spinach and artichoke dip would also make a great filling, and wondering what other leftovers might work.



home made corned beef hash..  warm the hash first in the skillet....


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 1, 2009)

Constance said:


> We had some of my baked crab dip Thursday evening, and there was just a little left. Kim was trying to decide what to fix for supper, and I suggested he make omelets and use the crab dip as a filling. It made a delicious omelet! Now I'm thinking that leftover spinach and artichoke dip would also make a great filling, and wondering what other leftovers might work.




About ten years ago I used to do a very similar crab omelet for a restaurant kitchen I ran; I used a couple TBSP of crab artichoke bake along with a portion of steamed veggies (roll cut carrots, zucchini, broccoli & peapods).  It always went over very well...actually, sometimes too well.  I once set it as my weekly lunch feature, thinking I would run sautee that week to make sure they came out well.  Well I'd forgotten it was Secretary's Week!  It's not a lot of fun to do 30-50 of those omelets per day alongside all the normal orders!


----------

